# La I in stampatello



## sabrinita85

Ciao!

Quando scrivete la I in stampatello (a mano), ci mettete sopra il puntino?

Se la risposta è no, perché? 

Grazie!


----------



## Saoul

La prima risposta, che è quella che mi è venuta in mente appena ho letto la tua domanda è stata: "No, perché se no la mia maestra Nicali, mi dava le bastonate sulla manina sinistra!"

Poi, dopo anni di Palmer e di altri metodi di scrittura, posso dirti quello che mi raccontava il professore più palloso del secolo:

La presenza di un puntino, di un accento, di una dieresi può esistere per due motivi. Uno per riprodurre un suono, due per distinguere quella parola.

E' il caso dei vari monosillabi accentati. (Se, sé - da, dà ecc ecc)...

La stessa cosa vale per la i. In un alfabeto minuscolo scritto a mano, dove il segno i si confonde molto semplicemente in mezzo agli altri segni grafici ed in una lingua dove le vocali sono fondamentali e vanno riconosciute visivamente subito per poter accentare immediatamente ed istintivamente la parola che si legge, bisogna poterle identificare, indi, si mette un puntino, che ci dirà sempre che lì può esserci solo ed unicamente una i e non magari una stanghetta.

Questa esigenza viene meno nell'alfabeto maiuscolo, che innanzitutto viene utilizzato molto meno, solo nei titoli o in particolari situazioni, ma dove le lettere non sono legate una all'altra e dove più difficilmente il segno grafico I può essere confuso con altri segni. 

Inoltre, in stampa, se esistesse un puntino sopra la I l'interlinea dovrebbe essere raddoppiata, perché il puntino non avrebbe spazio per potersi posizionare correttamente. Più carta sprecata. Libri più pesanti. Deforestazione. Morte prematura del pianeta. Non sottovalutiamo l'importanza dei puntini sulle i, e soprattutto della loro assenza. 

In considerazione di tutto ciò, non è meraviglioso il detto "mettere i puntini sulle i?" soprattutto scritto maiuscolo "METTERE I PUNTINI SULLE I?"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La mia grafia è meno decifrabile di quella di un medico di base ubriaco che ha l'Alzheimer, quindi mettere o meno il puntino sulla I non farebbe alcuna differenza.
Non credo di averlo mai messo nemmeno alle elementari.


----------



## Saoul

Ma dici sulla minuscola? Non metti il puntino? La tua maestra non ti picchiava?


----------



## bubu7

Ciao, *Saoul*. 
Bella e interessante la tua spiegazione.
Solo su questo non sono d'accordo:



Saoul said:


> Inoltre, in stampa, se esistesse un puntino sopra la I l'interlinea dovrebbe essere raddoppiata, perché il puntino non avrebbe spazio per potersi posizionare correttamente. Più carta sprecata. Libri più pesanti. Deforestazione. Morte prematura del pianeta. Non sottovalutiamo l'importanza dei puntini sulle i, e soprattutto della loro assenza.


 
Ad esempio, per non variare l'altezza complessiva del segno grafico, le maiuscole accentate sono più piccole. Si poteva quindi fare la _i_ maiuscola stampatello col puntino ma non s'è fatto per gli altri motivi che hai addótto.



Paulfromitaly said:


> *Alzheimer*...


 
Parkinson, non Alzheimer.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Ma dici sulla minuscola? Non metti il puntino? La tua maestra non ti picchiava?


Ah beh, sulla minuscola sì! (la mia maestra era vecchio stile e aveva la verga..)


bubu7 said:


> Parkinson, non Alzheimer.



Certo, Parkinson


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm... capisco.

Sì, sulla minuscola non c'è dubbio che ci vada, sulla maiuscola, dite che non ci sia bisogno, eh?
Mah, sarà, io se non ce lo metto è come se mi mancasse qualcosa!

 ...E c'è qualcuno che mi bacchetta sempre quando lo metto!


----------



## Saoul

A questo punto, se devi fare come preferisci, mettila anche sulla F. Non si sa mai.


----------



## sabrinita85

Saoul said:


> A questo punto, se devi fare come preferisci, mettila anche sulla F. Non si sa mai.


Bravo, su, dai manforte tu! 

Sì, può darsi che inizierò a metterlo anche sulla F, almeno la gente penserà che sono fusa del tutto e non mi recrimineranno il fatto di mettere un puntino sulla I maiuscola! ^__^


----------



## Saoul

Eh, dai, lo sai che io sono per la benzina sul fuoco, però effettivamente non capisco... se arriviamo a comprendere che un certo segno grafico non c'è, perché farlo? Ora, a parte le crisi da teenager con puntini che si trasformano in pallini, cuori, fiori, cavalli alati o altro, passato quel momento, la scrittura dovrebbe essere, esattamente come la lingua, un mezzo che cerca nella semplicità e nella semplificazione il proprio sviluppo.
Lo sviluppo della lingua ha sempre previsto la scomparsa del superfluo... è la base dell'evoluzione. Ciò che non serve... alla lunga scompare, o in alcuni casi non esiste proprio. Noi non abbiamo le branchie... la I non ha il puntino. Andare ad aggiungercelo mi sembra inutile. 

E via, che do sempre più manforte!


----------



## sabrinita85

Ok, va bene, sono una paranoica a cui piace il puntino sulla I!
E che addrizza i quadri quando pendono anche leggermente da una parte!
Dai, finché uno strizzacervelli non mi curerà, fatemelo mettere!


----------



## Saoul

Ah no! Non paragoniamo le cose! Raddrizzare i quadri è segno di precisione a volte maniacale. Mettere i puntini sulle I maiuscole non è questione di precisione... volendo vedere anzi!  A questo punto metti anche tutti gli accenti tonici a tutte le vocali. Non sarebbe segno di precisione, ma temo... un errore. 

Detto questo, sabri, sai che per me ci puoi davvero mettere i cuoricini, i palloncini colorati e quant'altro sopra le tue I maiuscole e minuscole... io me la dormo esattamente come prima, ma se poi qualcuno ti bacchetta quando lo fai... tu non prendertela e dì loro che è solo un tuo vezzo.


----------



## bubu7

Leggete questa discussione sul forum _Cruscate_ a conferma e integrazione dell'ampia trattazione di *Saoul*.


----------



## nikis

sabrinita85 said:


> Ok, va bene, sono una paranoica a cui piace il puntino sulla I!
> E che addrizza i quadri quando pendono anche leggermente da una parte!
> Dai, finché uno strizzacervelli non mi curerà, fatemelo mettere!


 

Infatti si dice "mettere i puntini sulle i" per descrivere una persona maniaca delle precisazioni. 
E comunque il puntino sulla maiuscola ci sta proprio male.


----------



## Saoul

nikis said:


> Infatti si dice "mettere i puntini sulle i" per descrivere una persona maniaca delle precisazioni.
> E comunque il puntino sulla maiuscola ci sta proprio male.



Ma in realtà, si dice "mettere i puntini sulle i" non per indicare una persona maniaca, ma per indicare il fatto di precisare e spesso correggere qualcosa, no? 

S: Ieri abbiamo salvato un cagnolino.
N: In realtà, se vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, quello che si è tuffato tra le fiamme e che ha rischiato la vita ero io, tu sei solo rimasto a guardare.

Ok, perdonatemi l'esempio un po' epico, ma è il primo che mi è venuto in mente. 

Per indicare un atteggiamento maniacale in termini di precisazione direi "uno che spacca il capello in due".


----------



## nikis

Saoul said:


> Ma in realtà, si dice "mettere i puntini sulle i" non per indicare una persona maniaca, ma per indicare il fatto di precisare e spesso correggere qualcosa, no?
> 
> S: Ieri abbiamo salvato un cagnolino.
> N: In realtà, se vogliamo mettere i puntini sulle i, quello che si è tuffato tra le fiamme e che ha rischiato la vita ero io, tu sei solo rimasto a guardare.
> 
> Ok, perdonatemi l'esempio un po' epico, ma è il primo che mi è venuto in mente.
> 
> Per indicare un atteggiamento maniacale in termini di precisazione direi "uno che spacca il capello in due".


 

Adesso i puntini li metto io: ho detto "maniaca delle precisazioni".

Stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa


----------



## Saoul

No, non credo. Una persona che mette i puntini sulle i non è una persona maniaca delle precisazioni, ma semplicemente una persona che, per un motivo o per l'altro, sta facendo una semplice precisazione, senza essere per questo maniaca di tale pratica.

Una persona maniaca delle precisazione secondo me viene definita come "una persona che spacca il capello in due".

Non credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa, ma certamente stiamo spaccando... il capello in due o più parti.


----------



## neutrino2

Saoul said:


> "una persona che spacca il capello in due".



A casa mia il capello si spaccava in quattro...


----------



## nikis

neutrino2 said:


> A casa mia il capello si spaccava in quattro...


 

Invece a Roma, il capello si spacca soltanto...

"che stai a spacca' er capello?"


----------



## Saoul

A proposito di spaccare il capello... 

Spaccare il capello in due - 278 volte su google
Spaccare il capello in quattro -879 volte su google
Spaccare il capello - 13.400 volte su google (tolte le 1.157 volte di "due" e "quattro" 12.243 volte su google)

Ragazzi, se questo non è spaccare il capello, non so più che cos'è...

Non scendente in basso con altri spaccamenti, ragazzi, non scendete così in basso!


----------



## infinite sadness

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Quando scrivete la I in stampatello (a mano), ci mettete sopra il puntino?
> 
> Se la risposta è no, perché?
> 
> Grazie!


 
Io avrei dato una risposta molto più semplice: perchè in qualunque dizionario della lingua italiana la I è senza puntino. Se c'è un alfabeto ufficiale, non vedo il motivo per cui bisogna discostarsene.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, capisco, IS... ma nessuno di noi, penso faccia le lettere identiche a quelle degli abecedari, o identiche a quelle stampate su un dizionario...


----------



## housecameron

Regola studiata a scuola: non si mette il puntino sulla I.



neutrino2 said:


> A casa mia il capello si spaccava in quattro...


 
Confermo


----------



## infinite sadness

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, capisco, IS... ma nessuno di noi, penso faccia le lettere identiche a quelle degli abecedari, o identiche a quelle stampate su un dizionario...


Farle identiche è difficile, però le lettere dell'alfabeto sono quelle che sono e mi sembra difficile trovare il perché una lettera si scrive in un modo anziché in un altro.
Un esempio per spiegare quello che voglio dire è il seguente.
Quand'ero piccolo spesso facevo l'errore di scrivere la N in stampatello maiuscolo con l'astina centrale al contrario, tipo questa И     
Mi chiedevo perchè doveva considerarsi sbagliata, visto che non c'è possibilità di confonderla con altre lettere. Ma, evidentemente, non c'è un perché, la N si scrive così perché è così; esiste un elenco ufficiale di lettere e a quello bisogna attingere.


----------



## nikis

infinite sadness said:


> Farle identiche è difficile, però le lettere dell'alfabeto sono quelle che sono e mi sembra difficile trovare il perché una lettera si scrive in un modo anziché in un altro.
> Un esempio per spiegare quello che voglio dire è il seguente.
> Quand'ero piccolo spesso facevo l'errore di scrivere la N in stampatello maiuscolo con l'astina centrale al contrario, tipo questa И
> Mi chiedevo perchè doveva considerarsi sbagliata, visto che non c'è possibilità di confonderla con altre lettere. Ma, evidentemente, non c'è un perché, la N si scrive così perché è così; esiste un elenco ufficiale di lettere e a quello bisogna attingere.


 


Ti quoto in pieno!


----------



## Linnets

sabrinita85 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Quando scrivete la I in stampatello (a mano), ci mettete sopra il puntino?


 
Se scrivi in italiano no, se scrivi in turco, dove c'è una i col puntino su maiuscole e minuscole e una senza (_İ_/_i_ e _I_/_ı_) e sono lettere differenti allora sì (ma ovviamente non se la lettera dev'essere quella senza puntino)



sabrinita85 said:


> Se la risposta è no, perché?


 
Perché l'alfabeto latino, di cui quello italiano è una variante, ha la _I_ maiuscola senza puntino. In origine si usava solo la scrittura maiuscola (vedi iscrizioni romane) ovviamente senza puntino, come del resto la iota greca maiuscola. Quando s'incominciò a scrivere in minuscolo, anche la _i _minuscola era senza puntino; solo dai manoscrritti dell'XI secolo s'incominciano a trovare le _i_ col puntino, per meglio distinguere le lettere nella scrittura corsiva.


----------

